# Safe place to start scuba again



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been away from SCUBA for decades, but I wanted to practice in somewhat safe waters. I thought about anchoring off rock or steel jetties in about 20' of water and getting wet again. Or, maybe even beaching in between them with my wife so that she could play too. However, a friend busted my bubble by stating that NOW since Obozo, no one can anchor closer than 500 feet from a jetty. Don't know how true that is so I thought I ask here.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

not sure where you are located but if you are in pensacola the patty barge is an easy dive, only 50' to the bottom


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I’d go to protected waters or even a swimming pool til you get comfortable and learn your skills again. Controlling buoyancy, determining how much weight you need (in case it has changed) taking your mask off underwater and clearing it, etc. 

Try vortex or Morrison springs or a pool. You don’t want to have to worry about extra problems like current or wave action the first time back.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

North Jetties pensacola. Wade in and hit about 35 ft at end of jetties be careful lots of fishing boats. 
You could also go to dive pros. They have a pool on sight. Get your air and gear from them they would probably not charge to use there pool.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

You might also consider a few of the shore diving sites such as Park East, Park West, Navarre pier site or the new Casino Beach site.









Shore / Beach Dives - Florida Dive Pros


Beach / Shore Dives Fort Pickens Jetties Depth: 10-50ft Location: Gulf Islands National Seashore on Pensacola Beach, Fort Pickens The Ft. Pickens Jetties are one of the most popular shore diving sites in the Florida Panhandle. This site is easily accessible from the north seawall steps west



florida-divepros.com


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

You may also consider the jetties at Ft. Pickens. Just pick your tides.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

If it's been 10 years I wouldn't dive open water until you can get your skills fresh again. Fort Pickens is a fairly easy dive, but that current can be serious, and most boaters are full on retards. We surfaced there years ago and a charter capt. was sitting beside our flag, I mean damn dude come on!

I'd find some protected water away from boat traffic if you don't have access to a pool. There is a small jetty near the west side of the EPA island. You can anchor just off from it and check out the jetty, just don't anchor the boat too close to the land there or the security guards may give you shit. I see people snorkeling it sometimes. Water is 10 to 15 ft deep, sand bottom and no current.

Vortex or morrison springs are good options too.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

So then from all the responses, jetties can be SCUBA dived? Since I have boat and bitchy wife, it would be better for me to shallow anchor boat in 5' of so of water in between the Pensacola passes steel and rock jetties so that she could play too.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

tank1949 said:


> So then from all the responses, jetties can be SCUBA dived? Since I have boat and bitchy wife, it would be better for me to shallow anchor boat in 5' of so of water in between the Pensacola passes steel and rock jetties so that she could play too.


Yes, you can legally dive there. But you asked for a “safe” place. 

Too many fisherman and idiot boaters in the pass, plus major tidal currents if you time it wrong.

I’ve been diving 20 years now, 5 of it as a commercial diver, and it’s one of the last spots i would want to go around here. If you’re dead set on the gulf or salt water, just hit 3 barges.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just stay in between the two jetties on south side of north jetty and dont go out past the end of the north jetty. You will have no current until you go past the end. The depth will go from beach to about 35 ft. At the pole marker at the end of north jetty. I have dove those jettys many times. The fishing boats are a small problem most will bitch and leave. The water belongs to no one enjoy yourself. Post a report


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Yes, you can legally dive there. But you asked for a “safe” place.
> 
> Too many fisherman and idiot boaters in the pass, plus major tidal currents if you time it wrong.
> 
> I’ve been diving 20 years now, 5 of it as a commercial diver, and it’s one of the last spots i would want to go around here. If you’re dead set on the gulf or salt water, just hit 3 barges.


Back in the 60-70s, my friends and I would have to catch the tides just right and wait until it hadn't rained in months. Then, it was a great dive. You are, indeed, 100% correct about tides and other boaters.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

tank1949 said:


> Back in the 60-70s, my friends and I would have to catch the tides just right and wait until it hadn't rained in months. Then, it was a great dive. You are, indeed, 100% correct about tides and other boaters.


Yes vis can be a problem. High tide close to slack water is good. Put boat in that 5 ft depth, about 1/3 the way out from beach to end marker. Stay in sight of the jetties rocks. Lots to see in the rocks. The summer watch out for the jellyfish. They are thick and will sting the shit out of you. They are there and just about everywhere now.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a reason the dive shops use the jetties at pickens. It's a great place to refamiliarize yourself with it. Walk in, walk out, but like Ron said, don't go out past the jetties b/c you can get caught in the current if it's running but the boats don't come inside the jetties. One other thing about it, take a dive knife, I've had to cut fishing line off my equipment there before.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I am refering to the mcray jetties.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> There's a reason the dive shops use the jetties at pickens. It's a great place to refamiliarize yourself with it. Walk in, walk out, but like Ron said, don't go out past the jetties b/c you can get caught in the current if it's running but the boats don't come inside the jetties. One other thing about it, take a dive knife, I've had to cut fishing line off my equipment there before.


But, my problem is that I don't go into any water w/o at least a pole gun and a couple of bang sticks (That's right two!!!!) I like eating flounder, and I don't like sharks that try to steal them. An OLD friend and I got ran out of the water one time by a huge tiger shark. Both of us had stringers of flounder that we had gotten under the Meek as we tag teamed the ship's perimeter. The tiger circled us as I took safety off one of the sticks. He or she would not leave and we were too nervous to keep our heads down looking for more flounder and having that tiger on our six. There is a sweet spot near the rock jetties that has always been good for flounder, but by now it may be covered up.. Thx to all!


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> If it's been 10 years I wouldn't dive open water until you can get your skills fresh again. Fort Pickens is a fairly easy dive, but that current can be serious, and most boaters are full on retards. We surfaced there years ago and a charter capt. was sitting beside our flag, I mean damn dude come on!
> 
> I'd find some protected water away from boat traffic if you don't have access to a pool. There is a small jetty near the west side of the EPA island. You can anchor just off from it and check out the jetty, just don't anchor the boat too close to the land there or the security guards may give you shit. I see people snorkeling it sometimes. Water is 10 to 15 ft deep, sand bottom and no current.
> 
> Vortex or morrison springs are good options too.


Heard the same behaviors of some boaters at Fort Pickens. Some don't really recognize the flags.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's illegal to spearfish in the jetties. State and or federal parks. 
Tank, with your past experiance why chance it? If you have any reservations.


----------

